# Zeepter Luftboden? (Big Catch 330)



## Schnürlwascher (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nach mehreren Jahren Planung zur Bootsanschaffung ist nun das Zeepter Big Catch 330 in die engere Wahl gekommen. 

Ich bin mir allerdings immer noch nicht sicher, ob es ein Aluboden sein muss oder nicht vielleicht doch der Luftboden reicht. ;+

Aufgrund von Platzproblemen, muss das Boot tatsächlich immer komplett abgebaut werden und ich denke da ist der Luftboden im Vorteil. Durch die große Breite dieses speziellen Bootes kann ich mir aber vorstellen, dass einiges an Stabilität flöten geht, oder?

Das Boot soll in erster Linie auf den großen bayrischen Seen zum Einsatz kommen, z.B.: Renkenangeln mit der Hegene, Hecht- und Seeforellenschleppen evtl. auch mal Werfen.
 Geplant ist später auch noch ein kleiner E-Motor(ein Benziner ist undenkbar in Bayern  ). 
Meist werden wir zu zweit unterwegs sein, aber ich will, wenn möglich, auch alleine in der Lage sein das Boot zu transportieren bzw. verwenden.
Transportiert wird das Boot in einem Audi A6 Kombi.
Gelagert in einem, wie immer viel zu kleinen , Kellerabteil.

Wie würdet Ihr (für diese Einsatzzwecke) wählen?

Gruß,
Schnürlwascher:a

P.S.: Wenn das Boot auch mal als Badeboot zweckentfremdet wird, ist ein Luftboden sicherlich angenehmer oder?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Zeepter Luftboden? (Big Catch 330)*

Also wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich immer einen Holz oder Aluboden nehmen. Schön standsicher, man kann sich den Karpfenstuhl aufs Boot stellen usw. 
Den Mehraufwand beim Aufbauen wäre es mir auf jeden Fall wert.


----------



## Mozartkugel (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Zeepter Luftboden? (Big Catch 330)*

Ich hatte erst ein Zeepter mit Aluboden, nach den ersten Auf- und Abbauversuchen im Wohnzimmer ging es sofort wieder zurück. Auf Dauer wollte ich mir das nicht antun |bigeyes

Hab mir dann ein Jolly mit Holzlatten bestellt und war gut 3 Jahre lang damit unterwegs :m

Das Non-Plus-Ultra ist aber ein Angelkajak mit Tretantrieb :vik:


----------



## Schnürlwascher (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Zeepter Luftboden? (Big Catch 330)*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> nach den ersten Auf- und Abbauversuchen im Wohnzimmer ging es sofort wieder zurück. Auf Dauer wollte ich mir das nicht antun |bigeyes


Genau die Befürchtung habe ich auch. Wäre sehr blöd, wenn beim Gedanken an den Aufbau die Lust am Angeln vergeht 



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Das Non-Plus-Ultra ist aber ein Angelkajak mit Tretantrieb :vik:



Hatte ich lange auf dem Schirm, aber das klappt einfach nicht mit dem Platz...


----------



## Nevisthebrave (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Zeepter Luftboden? (Big Catch 330)*

Unbedingt Alu. Viel Standsicherer und die Welle läuft nicht unter dir durch! 
Den Aluboden leg ich dir in 2 min rein. Geht also fix mit etwas Übung. Etwas länger dauerte bei kälteren Temperaturen unter 10 Grad. Da ist das Material etwas härter. Big Catch ist n Klasse Boot!


----------



## steffen1 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Zeepter Luftboden? (Big Catch 330)*

Hallo 
hatte erst ein 3,30 mit Luftboden jetzt ein 3,80 mit Aluboden. Das aufbauen ist nicht schlimm. Beim ersten,zweiten mal wollte ich auch verzweifeln aber heute bau ich es alleine auf. Ist wie mit allen,Übung macht den meister. Meine Empfehlung: Nur zum rumfahren,baden usw. würde ich heute Luft nehmen. Zum Angeln aber immer Alu. Wie oben geschrieben, Stuhl,Stand,usw.


----------



## Schnürlwascher (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Zeepter Luftboden? (Big Catch 330)*

Hmm, die Meinungen gehen ja klar in Richtung Aluboden. Danke dafür erstmal!

Also wenn der Aufbau tatsächlich gar nicht so langwierig ist wäre das ja schonmal was.

Bleiben nur noch die 10kg Gewichtsunterschied, aber mit einem Transportwagen sollte das wohl auch kein Problem sein.

Wie kriegt ihr euer Boot ins Wasser, nachdem Ihr aufgepumpt/-baut habt? Slipräder am Heckspiegel?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Zeepter Luftboden? (Big Catch 330)*

Guck mal da rein, da besprechen sie das gleiche/ähnliche Problem, gute Erklärungen, Bilder etc...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305194


----------



## k1ng (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Zeepter Luftboden? (Big Catch 330)*

Hi,
ich habe das Big Catch 330 Luftboden.
Sehr geiles Schlauchboot !!!!!!
Fahre das Boot mit 15 PS und komme auf 40kmh!

Für längere Strecken, mehr Personen habe ich mir ein Holzboden gebaut.
Funktioniert hervorragend - Ich habe eine Siebdruckplatte mit 13mm? besorgt und es in 2 geteilt.
Es ist jetzt sehr stabil und trittfest. Wiegt aber natürlich 2-3 kg mehr, was mit Sliprädern kein Problem ist.

Falls du Fragen hast, kannst gerne schreiben.

Ich würde das Boot mit Luftboden kaufen, da du hier noch einen Bretterboden bauen kannst für wenig Geld, somit hast du ZWEI Böden zur Auswahl.

Gruß


----------



## k1ng (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Zeepter Luftboden? (Big Catch 330)*

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder 

Gruß


----------



## jkc (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Zeepter Luftboden? (Big Catch 330)*

Hi, ist das Boot auf dem ersten Bild von Dir gefalten gewesen oder war das die Faltung nach Lieferung?

Bin beieindruckt, wie sauber die Koni am Heckspiegel weg gefalten waren; da komme ich immer bedeutend breiter...

Edit: Na, da der Boden schon im Boot ist und die Tasche leicht dreckig ist, gehe ich davon aus, das Du das so gefalten hattest; da werde ich nochmal etwas üben )
Edit2: Pumpst Du die Luft aus dem Boot zum zusammenlegen?
Edit3: Hast Du die Kannten der Bretter irgendwie behandelt/beklebt?

Grüße JK


----------



## k1ng (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Zeepter Luftboden? (Big Catch 330)*

Hi,
das Boot kriegt man nur so schön gefaltet wenn man die Luft rauspumpt, habe ich aber noch nie gemacht.

Für das Boot und Luftboden nutze ich die Pumpe Bravo BST12.

Nachdem angeln, alle Ventile auf und einfach zusammenrollen, mehr mache ich nicht ...

Der Holzboden wurde angepasst, Kanten geschliffen und mit Klarlack behandelt. 

Ich habe das Boot mit Holzboden schneller aufgebaut als mit Luftboden, da der Luftboden enorm viel Luft brauch.

Das Überdruckventil funktioniert im Übrigen auch wunderbar bei der Hitze zur Zeit


----------



## Schnürlwascher (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Zeepter Luftboden? (Big Catch 330)*

Ui, das klingt ja  nach nem schönen Kompromiss und schaut auch so aus |supergri

Aber fängt so ne Holzplatte nach ner Zeit nicht das Gammeln an?

Edit: Hast du dann Luftboden + Holzplatte gleichzeitig drin?


----------



## k1ng (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Zeepter Luftboden? (Big Catch 330)*

Siebdruckplatte ist Wasserfest verleimt, das dauert paar Jahre.
Nutze die Böden getrennt!, Holzboden wird quasi unter die Schläuche geklemmt, da wackelt und verrutscht nix.

Der Luftboden hat übrigens auch 2 Bretter zum fixieren, dass der Luftboden nicht hochkommt.

Bin 1-2 mal pro Woche auf dem Rhein mit dem Boot, viel Wellengang !

Bei dem Boot kannst du auch wunderbar 2 Motoren an den Spiegel hängen, Emotor + Benziner + Echolot + Slipräder, da brennt nix an.

Ich kann dir auch die Maße von meinem Bretterboden durchgeben, das war nämlich echt ne fummelei.

Bei beiden Böden lege ich einen Kunstrasenteppich rein - ist bequemer und schützt nochmals vor Dreck ;-)


----------



## matze62 (14. Oktober 2020)

Hallo k1ng,

der Beitrag ist zwar schon "etwas älter", aber ich versuch's trotzdem mal.... 

Ich stehe aktuell auch kurz vor der Entscheidung für ein Schlauchboot und tendiere ebenfalls zum Zeepter BIG CATCH 330.
Deine Variante mit dem selbstgebauten Holzboden finde ich superinteressant. Könntest du mir die Maße/Bauanleitung ebenfalls zur Verfügung stellen?
Würde mich echt riesig freuen.

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße
Matthias


----------



## k1ng (15. Oktober 2020)

Servus
Habe inzwischen das neue Big Catch Dark Camo 330 mit Luftboden und Aluboden.
Die Maße der Siebdruckplatte waren damals:

L x B
151cm x 105cm hinten
79cm x 105cm Vorne

Das waren 2 Bretter, die Platte war 12mm dick und wurden mit einem H Profil verbunden.
Der hintere Teil war schon relativ groß beim transportieren, geht aber!


----------



## fwde (18. Oktober 2020)

Ich überlege mir das Zeepter Ultra 300 mit Alu-Boden zu holen - https://zeepter.de/Schlauchboot-Zeepter-Ultra-300-Camouflage-Aluboden
Bin mir nur bei der Motorauswahl noch unsicher - 5 PS oder 10 PS - wie ist eure Erfahrung in der 300er Klasse ?

PS: oder wären sogar E-Antriebe schon eine Alternative für das Zeepter Ultra 300 ?





						Außenborder - Elektro Motoren von Torqeedo
					

✓✓ Außenborder von Torqeedo für alle Bootstypen. Von 1 ⇒ 80 PS bieten unsere Motoren optimale Leistung bei überlegenem Gesamtwirkungsgrad .




					www.torqeedo.com


----------



## k1ng (18. Oktober 2020)

Je nach Zuladung und Verwendungszweck Fluss o. See


----------



## fwde (18. Oktober 2020)

So, habe mir das Zeepter Ultra 300 Camouflage mit Alu Boden jetzt bestellt
Wird aber leider wohl erst Mitte November geliefert. Aber damit Zeit genug sich um den Motor zu kümmern* 

@k1ng - *was hast Du für einen Motor an Deinem neuen  Big Catch Dark Camo 330  ?


----------



## matze62 (18. Oktober 2020)

Hallo k1ng,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Werde mir wohl auch das Big Catch Dark Camouflage oder Schilftarn holen, das es die Variante in Oliv offenbar leider nicht mit Aluboden gibt.
Du schreibst, dass du einen Luftboden UND einen Aluboden hast. Hast du den Aluboden zusätzlich bestellt?

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße
Matthias


----------



## k1ng (18. Oktober 2020)

Servus,
habe das Boot mit Aluboden bestellt und mir den Luftboden nochmal extra gekauft bei Kleinanzeigen.

Fahre es mit einem 9.9 und 15 PS Motor.

Ich habe auf Youtube ein paar Videos hochgeladen

15 PS





8 PS





Unter Videos gibt es noch mehr.


----------



## fwde (26. Oktober 2020)

Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit dem Luftboden versus dem Aluboden ?


----------



## k1ng (27. Oktober 2020)

Der Aluboden liegt wie ein Brett auf dem Wasser und fährt besser, vor allem bei viel Gewicht.
Zum Blinker , klopfen etc ist der Luftboden vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## Maxoman_MUC (16. Februar 2021)

Hi Leute, 
bei der Googlelei nach Antworten bin auf das AB Forum gestoßen und fand’s gleich hilfreich.
Auch bei mir geht es um das BigCatch 300. Leider hab ich keinen Kombi und nun frage mich, ob meine Rücksitzbank zum Transport ausreicht oder ob ich jetzt nen neues Auto brauche 
Hab ihr vielleicht Angaben zum Packmaß in zusammengelegten Zustand? Dazu findet man nix und Zeepter hat auf meine Anfrage nicht geantwortet. 

Vielleicht kann ja einer von euch mal  grob ein Maßband anlegen oder hat das schon mal nachgemessen?! Wäre super!

Danke schon mal und ein dickes Petri
Gruß, 
Max


----------



## jkc (16. Februar 2021)

Hi, ich habe das 300er mit Aluboden, kann die Maße aber nur schätzen. Taschen mit Boden und Sitzbänken, Paddel liegt so bei etwa 1m x 0,7m x 0,2m, das Boot selber so bei etwa 1,4m x 0,7m x 0,5m also Rückbank wird schon verdammt eng.

Grüße JK


----------



## punkarpfen (17. Februar 2021)

Hi, je nach Automodell bekommst du es evtl. reingestopft. Dann wirst du aber kaum Platz für andere Sachen haben. Der Dachtransport wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Dafür wäre eine 2. Person sehr hilfreich, um das Boot auf den Dachträger zu heben.


----------



## Maxoman_MUC (18. Februar 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe das 300er mit Aluboden, kann die Maße aber nur schätzen. Taschen mit Boden und Sitzbänken, Paddel liegt so bei etwa 1m x 0,7m x 0,2m, das Boot selber so bei etwa 1,4m x 0,7m x 0,5m also Rückbank wird schon verdammt eng.
> 
> Grüße JK


----------



## Maxoman_MUC (18. Februar 2021)

Danke euch für die schnelle Antwort. 1,40m ist schon happig.  Da muss ich morgen mal gleich nachmessen. Ich denk von der Breite des Pakets macht es keinen Unterschied ob ein 300er oder ein 330er drin ist. Das Packet wird dann bestimmt nur dicker...


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (19. Februar 2021)

Maxoman schrieb:


> Danke euch für die schnelle Antwort. 1,40m ist schon happig.  Da muss ich morgen mal gleich nachmessen. Ich denk von der Breite des Pakets macht es keinen Unterschied ob ein 300er oder ein 330er drin ist. Das Packet wird dann bestimmt nur dicker...


Nimm die Breite des Heckspiegels, rechne noch 20cm drauf, dann hast du schonmal das längste Maß. Ab da beginnt dann das Tetris Spielchen


----------



## Maxoman_MUC (4. Juni 2021)

Also ich hab letzte Woche endlich mein 300er BigCatch bekommen und verstehe jetzt, was du mit “verdammt eng” meinst 
In ein normales Auto bekommt man das Boot quer ned nei. Das war mir beim auspacken direkt klar  Da braucht es schon einen Kombi (z.B. 3er) oder SUV (z.B. X3) und ein Rücksitz muss umgelegt werden. In meinen Privatwagen bring ich es jedenfalls ned rein aber ich habe von arbeitswegen das Glück verschiedene Autos ausleihen zu können. Wenn ich mal ein paar Kofferraum Bilder inkl. Boot hochladen soll, schreibt’s es hier rein.

Zum Glück lässt es sich über ein paar Meter aber doch auch alleine wuchten, das Packerl  Ausm Keller ne kleine Kleine Treppe hoch, auf die Straße ins Auto is durchaus machbar. Man sollte halt schon was gefrühstückt haben


----------



## Maxoman_MUC (22. Juni 2021)

Also hier mal zwei Bilder aus dem Kofferraum eines X3. Rücksitze sind umgelegt und das ganze Bootspaket ist bis zum Vordersitz geschoben. Man sieht, dass dann hinten zum Kofferraum hin noch etwas Platz ist aber quer hätte es auch hier nicht rein gepasst…
Es sei noch erwähnt, dass das nur das Boot allein ist. Der Luftboden, Paddel, Pumpe, Kühlbox mit Bier, etc sind noch extra…


----------



## Maxoman_MUC (24. Februar 2022)

Oft dran gedacht und doch immer wieder vergessen… Aber nun endlich mal das Packmaß gemessen. 
Allein der Schlauchkörper ideal gepackt kommt auf etwa 115x60x35cm
Man kann das Boot ja auch inkl. Luftboden einrollen, dann wird die Rolle nur etwas dicker. Gleiches gilt übrigens auch bei den längeren/kürzeren Exemplaren des Zeepter BigCatch. Die Paketlänge (=Bootsbreite) von ca. 115cm bleibt dabei gleich.


----------



## steffen78 (24. Februar 2022)

Ich habe mein schlauchboot in der Tasche auf einen alten Farradträger auf der anhängekupplung geht super und spart Platz im Auto.


----------



## k1ng (24. Februar 2022)

Mein Big Catch transportiere ich auf einem Wildkorb für die AHK
Klappt einwandfrei
Hier im Forum muesste es noch ein Bild geben


----------

